# Polly's progress at 5 months+



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow, has Polly grown over the past month and a bit!

2 months 1 week - 1.10kg (when she came home)
3 months - 2.25kg
4 months - 3.90kg
5 months 1 week - 5.80kg

She's really sturdy now and holding her own with the big dogs which is great.

Toffin
x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

It amazing how they suddenly seem to grow up and fill out isn't it!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

What a big girl Miss Polly! Post pictures Toffin....I can't wait to see her 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow Polly has grown! Honey seemed to grow the most between 4-5 months but has hardly grown since and she's now 6 months. My breeder thinks she's got a bit more growing to do yet. x


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks, all! I'm hopeless at putting up pictures - they always seem to be in the wrong place, wrong camera, wrong phone, wrong account... But will really try to get a recent one sorted out soon!

Toffin
x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Wow Polly has grown! Honey seemed to grow the most between 4-5 months but has hardly grown since and she's now 6 months. My breeder thinks she's got a bit more growing to do yet. x


Just looking back at some of Dudley's weights that I recorded - most of them in weeks
9 weeks - 1.82kg
11 weeks - 2.88kg
13 weeks - 4.10kg
15 weeks - 5.2 kg
17 weeks - 6.4 kg
5 months 9.10kg
8 months 11.35kg
10 months 12.35kg so yes he kept growing quite a bit from 6 months, stayed the same height since between 8-9 months and his weight seems to be staying the same now he's 11 months.

Toffin, Polly is growing nicely - how tall is she now do you know? (to the shoulder).


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Gosh, Dudley's a strapping lad, isn't he! Half again on P's weight at 5 months!

Polly is about 14" to the top of her shoulders and 15" long from neck to base of tail. She's really quite tubby in the torso (well, compared with some poodles we saw today).

I expect she will grow another 2-3" in height, same in length. If she gets to 7kg, that will be fine for us (still pick-up-able...).

Toffin
x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Toffin said:


> Gosh, Dudley's a strapping lad, isn't he! Half again on P's weight at 5 months!
> 
> Polly is about 14" to the top of her shoulders and 15" long from neck to base of tail. She's really quite tubby in the torso (well, compared with some poodles we saw today).
> 
> ...


Ha Ha, yes I'm afraid Dudley is not very 'pick-up-able' these days, unless you want to do your back in! he really filled out from about 6 months, he is bigger than any other poo we have met - not hugely so but a couple of inches taller than most - he's a fraction over 18" at the shoulder (but with his full coat can look bigger) - he is pretty long too - must double check but I think about 19",
Funny thing is his parents were not that big, must ask his breeder if he knows their heights. Dudley is pretty strong too, he has pulled me completely over (in the mud) twice now!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just having a peep in the Height and weight of your Cockerpoo thread - sticky on it in the Cockerpoo talk section, there are some other big ones (and little) recorded there.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow Polly has grown loads as she weighed less than Betty did when I got her (she was 1.4kg) and she has only got to 5.5kg at over 2.5 years old!! 

Looking forward to seeing pics of Miss Polly! X


----------

